# Barclays Cycle Hire



## gaz (17 Jun 2010)

Yesterday the first test cycle hire station was built in Southwark Street. A further one was compleated today and two more are currently being built.
Below are a few pictures as to how they look.










A video was released today as a tutorial on how to use and what you should do with the bikes in various situations. very well thought out.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hChuqzTud4


Read more on my blog, including a link to all the planned locations of the hire stations.


----------



## marinyork (17 Jun 2010)

A map and a sign next to it, that's almost sensible!


----------



## gaz (17 Jun 2010)

marinyork said:


> A map and a sign next to it, that's almost sensible!



It also has a computer screen, if the station is full it will show you the way to the next station and add some time to allow you to get there. I wonder how much a contractor milked then for that idea.


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2010)

A video of it being installed 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFdNf4bkl-A


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2010)

they're going in on Rosebery Avenue, close by Sadlers Wells. It's all quite exciting!


----------



## Bromptonaut (29 Jun 2010)

Quite interesting watching the installation. These started in the winter by WH Smugs in Holborn and also in Montague St by the British Museum.

Groundworks and services go in first but after making good just a line of square steel covers reamin bolted to the road. Presumably these conceal all the necessary connections and all that is then needed is for the parking stands and pay station to go in. Thought nearest to the office was going to be Bell Yard but they're just in process of putting one in across the end of Bream's Buildings. Literally across the road - very good for the days when I can't use the Brommy.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2010)

*Here* you go Morty old bean...






Uncle Mort said:


> That's interesting. What sort of bikes will they use? (I tried the YouTube link, but it just sent a generic "Today is Tuesday" page.


----------



## Bad Company (29 Jun 2010)

I read that they had chosen Canadian made bikes which is a shame.

Also I would not like to cycle in London without my helmet. Still it offers another choice of how to get around which must be good.


----------



## gaz (29 Jun 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Quite interesting watching the installation. These started in the winter by WH Smugs in Holborn and also in Montague St by the British Museum.
> 
> Groundworks and services go in first but after making good just a line of square steel covers reamin bolted to the road. Presumably these conceal all the necessary connections and all that is then needed is for the parking stands and pay station to go in. Thought nearest to the office was going to be Bell Yard but they're just in process of putting one in across the end of Bream's Buildings. Literally across the road - very good for the days when I can't use the Brommy.



My nearest station is RIGHT outside my office. YEAH


----------



## marinyork (29 Jun 2010)

Good work. Let us know if someone plots all the docking stations or draws a decent map of them.


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> Good work. Let us know if someone plots all the docking stations or draws a decent map of them.



I cannot understand why that info is not already on TfL's website. Can see those near the office but where's the nearest to Euston?


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> Good work. Let us know if someone plots all the docking stations or draws a decent map of them.



I picked one up at Aldgate tube a couple of days ago. It's part of the leaflet from TFL that introduces and publicises the scheme.


----------



## marinyork (1 Jul 2010)

I'm sure someone can do it bromptonaut. The 397 station road and postcode locations don't mean anything to me, not being familiar with London though. 

I believe by pure guess work looking at the coordinates that Doric Way may be the closest to Euston.


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Jul 2010)

One problem is that sometimes you get to the station you want to dock at and there are no free spaces. I found this in Vienna and had to wait around for someone else to take a bike out...

Fine if you're a tourist and just pootling around, not so good if the station outside your office is full.

But then I don't think this scheme is intended for London's office workers...


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> I'm sure someone can do it bromptonaut. The 397 station road and postcode locations don't mean anything to me, not being familiar with London though.
> 
> I believe by pure guess work looking at the coordinates that Doric Way may be the closest to Euston.



I cannot even find that infomation; all that's on the TfL webpage is a general map of the scheme area.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> I cannot even find that infomation; all that's on the TfL webpage is a general map of the scheme area.



Perhaps I should repost what I posted a few messages up.

I picked up a (very good) map of all of the locations at Aldgate* tube station. It's printed on TFL's leaflet about the new scheme.


*Which probably means it's available elsewhere.

[edit: and if you insist on not walking or riding to your nearest tube station there will be an electronic feed in due course:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/businessandpartners/syndication/example-feeds.aspx#cyclehirestations]


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> Perhaps I should repost what I posted a few messages up.
> 
> I picked up a (very good) map of all of the locations at Aldgate* tube station. It's printed on TFL's leaflet about the new scheme.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I'll take a walk to the nearest tube station over lunch. But if there's a leaflet it should be on the website.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2010)

Or you could google "TFL cycle hire map". There are a couple of promising links on page 1.


----------



## gaz (1 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> Good work. Let us know if someone plots all the docking stations or draws a decent map of them.


http://cyclehireapp.com/locations.html 



zimzum42 said:


> One problem is that sometimes you get to the station you want to dock at and there are no free spaces. I found this in Vienna and had to wait around for someone else to take a bike out...
> 
> Fine if you're a tourist and just pootling around, not so good if the station outside your office is full.
> 
> But then I don't think this scheme is intended for London's office workers...


The screens at the station will tell you where the nearest free space is. And top up the free time on the bike to allow you to get there.
Whilst i agree it would be a pain to go and find another one, but in the long run, most of them are in close proximity.


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jul 2010)

Chancery Lane tube had them - not easy to find though!!


----------



## marinyork (1 Jul 2010)

gaz said:


> http://cyclehireapp.com/locations.html



You beauty and someone after my own heart - FOI request and DIY mapping. 

It's not for me, I may never use the scheme, I need a map to show someone else . Quite a few round Hyde Park.


----------



## Riverman (1 Jul 2010)

gaz said:


> http://cyclehireapp.com/locations.html
> 
> 
> The screens at the station will tell you where the nearest free space is. And top up the free time on the bike to allow you to get there.
> Whilst i agree it would be a pain to go and find another one, but in the long run, most of them are in close proximity.



My my, Boris Johnson is useless. What on earth was he thinking rolling out this scheme and not even bothering to create a map of locations. It's ridiculous someone has had to resort to an FoI request to find them out.


----------



## zimzum42 (1 Jul 2010)

Perhaps they were going officially to release all the locations when the thing actually started...

Anyway, i remember looking it up a few months back and finding it without much difficulty...


----------



## Bromptonaut (1 Jul 2010)

Riverman said:


> My my, Boris Johnson is useless. What on earth was he thinking rolling out this scheme and not even bothering to create a map of locations. It's ridiculous someone has had to resort to an FoI request to find them out.



There is a map but you have to go into a tube station to find it!!!


----------



## srw (2 Jul 2010)

Riverman said:


> My my, Boris Johnson is useless. What on earth was he thinking rolling out this scheme and not even bothering to create a map of locations. It's ridiculous someone has had to resort to an FoI request to find them out.



*THUD*
(Sound of head hitting desk).

Does no-one read anything in a thread? I have now posted _twice_ that I have in my possession a map of all of the hire stations.

That FoI request was ridiculous, and the sort of thing that gives information freedom a bad name.

It was information that is currently of no conceivable use to anyone. There are no hire stations, and will be no hire stations until 30 July. It is information which TFL have publicly committed to making freely available when it's relevant, and have _actively encouraged_ developers to develop apps that make use of it.


----------



## marinyork (2 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> Does no-one read anything in a thread? I have now posted _twice_ that I have in my possession a map of all of the hire stations.



*Thud* right back at you. Get with the 21st century, we're interested in digital and on-line mapping not silly paper copies. It's a bit on the early side but if paper copies are knocking about there so should on-line ones. I don't want a great scheme hiding away in the shadows. There should be an on-line map, it should be in a very obvious place and it should be up as soon as possible (preferably already).


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2010)

There is still a month to go, and nowhere near all of the stations are ready. If they put the map up now you would probably be complaining that you can't see your local docking station

chillax dude...


----------



## srw (2 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> *Thud* right back at you. Get with the 21st century, we're interested in digital and on-line mapping not silly paper copies.



What are you going to do with it? Now. On the 2nd of July.

(Seriously)


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> What are you going to do with it? Now. On the 2nd of July.
> 
> (Seriously)



THUD THUD and THUD again- Same as everyone else in this thread; so as to know on advance how much use the scheme will be. Or just because we're curious. 

And I don't know about others but I was looking for an electronic copy. Putting them in tube stations is great but they're are not places I choose to go, nor are they the first place I'd think to look - that's what the website's there for!!!!


----------



## srw (2 Jul 2010)

FoI requests are not for curiosity, I'm afraid. I was impressed there was a map published at all at this early stage.

If you're that bothered, pop down to Hyde Park, where there's a roadshow. You can complain in person. Or give TFL a ring and ask why they haven't put the map on their website yet.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> FoI requests are not for curiosity, I'm afraid. I was impressed there was a map published at all at this early stage.
> 
> If you're that bothered, pop down to Hyde Park, where there's a roadshow. You can complain in person. Or give TFL a ring and ask why they haven't put the map on their website yet.



FoI requests are for whatever you want them to be. They should however be about information not, like most on 'What do They Know.com', seeking justification for policy. 

I might just ask TfL politley why the map is not on the website. OTOH (and hence the reason to ask here) somebody else might have 'found' it - website designers often struggle to make the wanted accessible!!


----------



## marinyork (2 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> What are you going to do with it? Now. On the 2nd of July.
> 
> (Seriously)



Show it to someone who might use the scheme. It takes weeks of persuasion to get someone on a bike, they have to feel comfortable and well versed in the scheme before they give it a go. 

If there's no maps they can get their mitts on very easily the excuse mill will be working overtime and they'll say oh I tried to get hold of some information about it and had a quick look around (30 seconds) and couldn't see any docking stations. So I'll wait a few weeks whilst the information is there, by which time it'll be september and they'll complain about it being too cold and giving it a go next spring!

P.S. I live scores of miles away from London and the person I'm trying to get a test ride in Hyde Park on the scheme doesn't venture into central London incredibly often. Paper copies really are of limited use.


----------



## joolsybools (3 Jul 2010)

Ok, I have a map which was picked up at West End Live a few weeks ago. Fire away with any questons.

Unfortunately the docking stations do not cover my whole commute but I would only use the scheme with a hangover/technical glitch (i.e. I can't ride today) or random 'errant' routes as I have a couple of commuting bikes.

What do others think about getting the annual memberhip? I am considering it...aparently you get extra members for the price


----------



## zimzum42 (3 Jul 2010)

joolsybools said:


> What do others think about getting the annual memberhip? I am considering it...aparently you get extra members for the price


----------



## joolsybools (3 Jul 2010)

Oops, that should have been 'additional cardholders'!


----------



## marinyork (3 Jul 2010)

Additional cardholders would be good, would that not be unlikely though? Thanks for the offer of the information although like I said what I'm really after is a on-line one (got it via that other site) so I can get someone to look at it.


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2010)

marinyork said:


> Additional cardholders would be good, would that not be unlikely though? Thanks for the offer of the information although like I said what I'm really after is a on-line one (got it via that other site) so I can get someone to look at it.



You get up to three additional keyholders per member, according to the leaflet that those of us with inside knowledge have picked up in the real world. It's the only way 14-18-year-olds can use the scheme.

To be honest, my best guess is that the leaflet's been put out a few days early, and there will be an "official" launch, including the full version of the website, imminently.


----------



## marinyork (4 Jul 2010)

So what is that saying, one membership can use 3 or 4 keys on it, so children don't have to have separate membership or any 3 or 4 people even another adult in the family or what?


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2010)

That's my reading of it - 3 or 4 keys per membership. There's a note somewhere that says that under-18s can't be members or use the bikes without memberships (presumably because they can't have credit cards), so that form of membership is the only way for 14-18-year-olds to use the bikes.

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2010)

I got some information from tfl regarding the scheme. Not 100% sure what is in it yet. 
When you have the contacts, you can get what you need with an e-mail


----------



## Origamist (6 Jul 2010)

Vids about the scheme here: http://www.youtube.com/user/BarclaysCycle


----------



## marinyork (6 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> That's my reading of it - 3 or 4 keys per membership. There's a note somewhere that says that under-18s can't be members or use the bikes without memberships (presumably because they can't have credit cards), so that form of membership is the only way for 14-18-year-olds to use the bikes.
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.



An added bonus. I suppose it goes some way to explaining why the yearly membership was a bit higher than people were hoping.


----------



## Bromptonaut (6 Jul 2010)

srw said:


> That's my reading of it - 3 or 4 keys per membership. There's a note somewhere that says that under-18s can't be members or use the bikes without memberships (presumably because they can't have credit cards), so that form of membership is the only way for 14-18-year-olds to use the bikes.
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.



Debit cards are available from age 11 (and presumably anyone can use a prepaid card). But there may be a problem with the online 'credit check' used by Electron and similar no overdraft cards.


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2010)

Origamist said:


> Vids about the scheme here: http://www.youtube.com/user/BarclaysCycle


They have some nice footage on there, but for some reason they keep deleting the videos and re-upping them


----------



## Origamist (6 Jul 2010)

gaz said:


> They have some nice footage on there, but for some reason they keep deleting the videos and re-upping them



Is it connected to the recent Barclays branding?


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2010)

Origamist said:


> Is it connected to the recent Barclays branding?



I can't see any changes to the videos


----------



## Bromptonaut (8 Jul 2010)

Pay post and first few docking stations now installed in Malet St by Birkbeck College. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## StuartG (8 Jul 2010)

Any sign of a concessionary charge for Freedom Pass holders? Or do they want us to block the buses with Bromptons?


----------



## yorkshiregoth (8 Jul 2010)

Had my training yesterday as a Mobile supervisor on launch week.


----------



## srw (11 Jul 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Debit cards are available from age 11 (and presumably anyone can use a prepaid card). But there may be a problem with the online 'credit check' used by Electron and similar no overdraft cards.



They need a way of recovering £400 from you if you walk off with the bike. They can't do that on anything other than a credit card.


----------



## Bad Company (13 Jul 2010)

Not sure I would fancy riding in London without a helmet.


----------



## skrx (14 Jul 2010)

Bad Company said:


> Not sure I would fancy riding in London without a helmet.



Traffic speeds in central London (where the bikes will be) are very low. There are also plenty of alternatives to the main roads, and few vehicles that aren't cars/taxis or buses.


----------



## gaz (14 Jul 2010)

It's hard to get the bikes above 20mph. I managed 18mph in my suit, LondonCyclists managed 22mph i think.
Most people will pootle along at a slow pace.. Not much need for a helmet imo.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jul 2010)

gaz said:


> Not much need for a helmet imo.


When its raining?


----------



## BigSteev (30 Jul 2010)

Well, bikes now in place - I'm off for a test ride at lunchtime.


----------

